# Καναρίνια > Ράτσες > Φωνής >  Κελαηδάει?

## cowboysxaris

ΚΑΛΗΜΕΡΑ! φίλοι πως γίνεται το καναρινι να κελαιδαει πιο πολλές ώρες; Εμένα καλαιδαει για 30 λεπτά την ημέρα και τελος

----------


## babis100nx

Εμενα οταν θελω να τα κανω να μηλησουν τους βαζω η μουσικη ή κανα βιντεακι απο το ιντερνετ με αλλα καναρινια να ακουσουνε και αρχιζουνε κ αυτα συνηθως!!αν αρχισει ενα αρχιζουν ολα! :winky:

----------


## xarhs

ενα πυρρωμενο αρσενικο κελαηδαει συνηθως ολη μερα χωρις διακοπες............ ειδικα αμα εχει μια αποσταση με τη θυληκια κελαηδαει ολη μερα...!!!!!!!
μαλλον αυτο θα του λειπει...

----------


## babis100nx

Ενα πυρωμενο αρσενικο κοβει το κελαιδισμα χαρη και δεν κελαιδαει συνεχεια αντιθετως μολις δει την θυλικια διπλα κανει σαν τρελο!!οταν λεω κοβει ενοοω δεν κελαειδαει ολη μερα οπως το νοεμβριο δεκεμβριο πυ τα πουλια ειναι στα φορτε τους!! το συμπερασμα:Μαλλον ειναι πυρωμενο γ αυτο κελαειδαει λιγο.

----------


## cowboysxaris

εγω παλι του βαζω ηχουσ ξεκιναει κ μολισ τουσ κλεινω για να το ακουσω σταματαει κ αυτο, επισησ το εχω σε ζευγαροστρα χωρισμενο, και διπλα τιν 8υληκια...

----------


## xarhs

τα αρσενικα μπαμπη κελαηδανε για να προσελκησουν τα θυληκα....... οταν ειναι πυρρωμενα θελουν να ζευγαρωσουν και γι αυτο κελαηδανε πιο εντονα και δυνατα.......
οταν πυρωσει το αρσενικο το καταλαβαινεις απο το κελαηδησμα που ειναι παντα προς το μερος της θυληκια πιο εντονο και συνεχομενο....

----------


## babis100nx

οταν πυρωσει το αρσενικο το καταλαβαινεις απο το κελαηδησμα που ειναι παντα προς το μερος της θυληκια πιο εντονο και συνεχομενο....
οταν υπαρχει θυλικο ακριβως αυτο ειπα πιο πανω οταν ειναι μονο του ''κοβει'' το κελαιδισμα αλλα αν δει θυλικο τρελενεται και τοτε γινεται αυτο που λες. ψαχνω να βρω και ενα διαγραμμα πως ξεκινανε τα πουλια πως ειναι οκτομβρη νοεμβρη δεκεμβρη γενναρη και εμτα αρχιζουν και ''κοβουν'' να σου δειξω αλλα δεν το βρισκω αν το βρω θα το βαλω εδω.


δεν ειναι ακριβως αυτο αλλα και αυτο κατι δειχνει.

----------


## babis100nx

> εγω παλι του βαζω ηχουσ ξεκιναει κ μολισ τουσ κλεινω για να το ακουσω σταματαει κ αυτο, επισησ το εχω σε ζευγαροστρα χωρισμενο, και διπλα τιν 8υληκια...


χαρη βλεπωνται στην ζευγαρωστρα?αν ναι τοτε ισως ειναι και αυτος ο λογος.

----------


## cowboysxaris

Δεν βλέποντε έχουν χωρισμα, και σύμφωνα και με το διάγραμμα μπαμπη τώρα αυτός θα έπρεπε να λέει πολύ..

----------


## Καρολίνα

κι εμένα δεν πολύ παρλάρει πάντος.. (δεν είναι "φωνης" - αν παίζει ρόλο........ ;;; ).. και δεν υπάρχει θηλυκιά ούτε στο χιλιομετρο απόστασης

----------


## xarhs

> κι εμένα δεν πολύ παρλάρει πάντος.. (δεν είναι "φωνης" - αν παίζει ρόλο........ ;;; ).. και δεν υπάρχει θηλυκιά ούτε στο χιλιομετρο απόστασης


εσενα αντιδραει ετσι καρολινα επειδη καταλαβε οτι ο ανταγωνισμος πλεον ειναι ματαιος......  ::

----------


## Καρολίνα

> εσενα αντιδραει ετσι καρολινα επειδη καταλαβε οτι ο ανταγωνισμος πλεον ειναι ματαιος......



πέσμου τέτοια να με κάνεις να τρέχω για θηλυκιαααααααααααά!  :Jumping0045: 


(δηλαδή... είναι απίθανο  η αιτία να είναι ότι ο καψερός.. είναι νέος στην παρέα;  :: )

----------


## Rovaios

> ΚΑΛΗΜΕΡΑ! φίλοι πως γίνεται το καναρινι να κελαιδαει πιο πολλές ώρες; Εμένα καλαιδαει για 30 ώρα την ημέρα και τελος


Τα καναρίνια φίλε Χάρη δεν είναι μηχανές τραγουδιού , με σωστή φροντίδα - διατροφή - υγεία το πουλάκι θα σου δώσει ότι καλύτερο έχει στο αίμα  του .... μέχρι εκεί που μπορεί !

Οταν αγοράζουμε ένα καναρίνι φωνής (κάποιοι έχουν κουραστεί εκτρέφοντάς τα χρόνια δουλεύοντας πάνω στο τραγούδι τους) έχουμε φυσικά μεγαλύτερες απαιτήσεις απο τις τραγουδιστικές του ικανότητες , 
Αν αν έχουμε αγοράσει ένα καναρινάκι επειδή είναι όμορφο χρώμα και ζωηρό στο pet shop οι απαιτήσεις μας πρέπει να περιορίζονται αναγκαστικά ! 

Επομένως μόνο με διάβασμα σωστή διατροφή και φροντίδα και όλα θα έρθουν στην ώρα τους ... μυστικά δεν νομίζω να υπάρχουν , και προς θεού μην ρωτήσεις κανένα petshopa και σε γεμίσει βιταμίνες για τόνωση του τραγουδιού κτλ....

----------


## cute

> πέσμου τέτοια να με κάνεις να τρέχω για θηλυκιαααααααααααά! 
> 
> 
> (δηλαδή... είναι απίθανο  η αιτία να είναι ότι ο καψερός.. είναι νέος στην παρέα; )


καρολίνα όχι ότι είμαι έμπειρη αλλά νομίζω ότι επειδή είναι καινούργιος δεν κελαηδάει....εμενα τα καναρινια που ειχα(κοινά)είχαν ξεκινήσει από την δεύτερη εβδομάδα να κελαηδανε περισσότερο!!!

----------


## Καρολίνα

> καρολίνα όχι ότι είμαι έμπειρη αλλά νομίζω ότι επειδή είναι καινούργιος δεν κελαηδάει....εμενα τα καναρινια που ειχα(κοινά)είχαν ξεκινήσει από την δεύτερη εβδομάδα να κελαηδανε περισσότερο!!!



Δέσποινα όντως αυτό πρέπει να του έφταιγε!  :Happy:   μόνο που ο μπούλης "πήρε αέρα" πολύ νωρίτερα και δεν σταματάει εδώ και 2 μέρες χαχαχαχχαα

----------

